# Lynnhaven 757 Report 2/11/08



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Demo'ed the Redfish tonight. Jaron15 showed up to Crab Creek at the correct time...He should be Jaron16, as that's how old he is. Good guy, knows his fishing. 

The tide was as low as I've ever seen it. Going up to the 757 was almost unnavigable, well it was 'cause we never got there. Got shut down at the "No Shellfish" sign at the 2nd cut. 










He had to be back in one hour so we fished the west side of that cut before you head up to the 757. NADA. 

The demo guest had a good time...but man, I've never seen the tide that low..


















I'm gonna hit it again soon, since we have a report of some action thereabouts. 

Skunk


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hope he gets the yak and can fish wih you again.Looks like you all had fun but catchen a couple woulda topped off the demo ride. Even at that he'll never forget it.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Skunk if you are going out there anytime soon, Id be interested in meetin up with ya


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

jhmorgan said:


> Skunk if you are going out there anytime soon, Id be interested in meetin up with ya


Skunks are nocturnal. Rain or no rain, I don't care. Electricity, then yes I do care. CBBT is the spot now, CnR of course, but good fun. We have a S wind blowin' almost 20 around perspective launch time. We could stay around the 10 - 30 pile-ons as to not get blown to the Cape Charles. It may work. The boils are thick. 

Skunk


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

congrats on the yak jaron, good to see u finally scooped one up. glad yall had some fun and maybe we can all get out there sometime. i need to mount a light and anchor w/ trolley so i can get out at night though.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

reelax84 said:


> congrats on the yak jaron, good to see u finally scooped one up. glad yall had some fun and maybe we can all get out there sometime. i need to mount a light and anchor w/ trolley so i can get out at night though.


Lights are cheap. Broom stick, Walgreens $3 light and duct tape. It's legal and bright. Anchor, well 1/2 cinder block and some parchute cord.


----------



## X3Hades3X (Feb 11, 2008)

Im dieing to get out there. i was going to fish whitehurts tomorrow but i have a transportation issue i cant get around.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Sounds like Jaron1x had a good time. I've done some business with him and he's a MAN of his words. I hope to meet him sometime soon. I need a lesson or 12 from him. Seems like he knows his fishing. 
Did he buy the yak? Philly Jack


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

CONGRATS JARON 15! On your purchase I'm glad you got it. Good:fishing: dude!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Congrats on the purchase you won't be upset. I've fished the same boat for the last 1 1/2 yrs. and love it. I've also got a 15' Prowler and a 12' Kingfisher but the RedFish is my favorite.


----------

